

Abysmal multicore performance, especially on AMD processors - olenhad
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojure/48W2eff3caU/discussion

======
voidlogic
Interesting to say the least. Its amazing how much troubleshooting it takes
here to deeply understand the issues faced and it appears to me that the
levels of abstraction introduced by both Clojure and the JVM increased the
complexity and difficulty of the task.

I have a feeling that a C/pthreads or Go program probably would have been much
easier to troubleshoot (and likely faster as well).

